# Welcher (gepumpte) Trommler bei 25.000 Liter Teich



## homer_killer (6. März 2017)

Hallo,

nach meinen nicht hinreichend guten Erfahrungen mit SiFis überlege ich auf einen Trommler umzusteigen.
Er sollte gepumpt funktionieren und für später optional auf Schwerkraft umrüstbar sein.
Aktuell habe ich den PP35 im Visier, bin aber auch über den wesentlich günstigeren AquaForte ATF-1 gestolpert (der so eher in meinem Budget liegt), befürchte nur dass der ein wenig zu klein bemessen seinen könnte. Da er nah am Nachbargrundstück stehen würde sollte er nicht zu laut sein.

Auf was muss ich achten? Was empfehlt ihr mir?

Ach ja: Mein Teich hat so knapp 25.000 Liter, kommt jetzt ins dritte Jahr, ist optisch ein wenig naturnah angelegt (sprich flacher Rand mit Pflanzen) und alles Mögliche an Fischen bis hin zu Kois (der längste hat so ca 45-50cm).

VG
Sven


----------



## koiteich1 (6. März 2017)

Hi Sven

Denke auch das der Aquaforte bei 25m³ an seine Grenzen geht und sich dann einen Wolf spült.
OK Preislich eine Große Versuchung.
Wenn es nicht ganz so schmerzt würde ich den PP 35 auf alle Fälle vorziehen.
ich selbst habe den PP50 und bin voll und ganz damit zufrieden.
Habe den ringsum mit 20cm Styropor eingepackt zudem steht er noch in einem gebasteltem Filterhaus und wenn man 5 m von dem Filter weg steht hört man kein spülen mehr.
Beim Trommler musst du nur darauf achten das du immer Wasser nachfüllst im Teich
Ab und an sollte man auch die Spülrinne kontrollieren das sich keine Algen oder Blätter verfangen bzw. hängen bleiben.
Auch bei den PP Trommlern kann man bei den Händlern etwas handeln.
Geht zwar nicht so arg viel aber eine Spülpumpe sollte da auf alle Fälle raus springen.
Hast du noch mehr Fragen als her damit.


----------



## Teich4You (6. März 2017)

Ich empfehle dir auch den PP35.
Mein Teich wird auch ca. 25m³ haben und ich habe den Trommelfilter schon den ganzen Winter im Schlafzimmer stehen. 
Macht einen soliden Eindruck! 

Ein sehr aussagekräftiges Video zu den PP Filtern ist dieses hier:


----------



## homer_killer (6. März 2017)

Kurze Frage zum PP35.
In dem Video ist der Wasserniveauregler für die Spülung im Zulauf montiert - verstehe ich.
Auf den ganzen Bildern zum PP 35 ist dieses Teil im Ablaufbereich montiert:
https://www.koigarten-mueller.de/bilder/produkte/gross/KM438_PP-Trommelfilter-PP35_b3.jpg
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. März 2017)

Befriebsart gepumpt sind die Sensoren auf der Einlaufseite oder Schmutzwasserseite.

Schwerkraft ist der Sensor auf der Klarwasserseite.


----------



## homer_killer (6. März 2017)

Danke


----------



## keulekruse (6. März 2017)

Und was ist mit MA-Koi bis 35.000/h inkl. Steuerung und Spülpumpe für 1800€


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThorstenC (7. März 2017)

Was sagt Euch die Angabe "bis"...??
Oder "fast alle"??

Zum wirklichen Vergleich der Durchflußrate eines TF oder EBF muss man die wirklich freie Gewebefläche wissen, die im Wasser getaucht ist. Einige TF Hersteller geben das an- einige nicht.

Ganz grob wäre der Vergleich- Trommel- Länge und Durchmesser, Position der OK Spülrinne.
Aber durch die verschiedenen Trommel- Konstruktionen ist die im Wasser freie Gewebefläche oft sehr reduziert.
Genau wie das Modulband unter dem EBF. Wo das Siebgewebe auf dem Modulband aufliegt- kaum Wasserdurchsatz...
-------

Dein Teich mit 25m³/h:
Es kommt darauf an, wie Du die Saugstellen (ggf. später) in Anzahl und Dimension baust und die dazu passende Pumpleistung.
Du kannst sicher jetzt einen Aquaforte mit 15m³/h gepumpt betreiben.

Später in Schwerkraft werden 15m³/h knapp reichen für einen BA und Rohrskimmer.

Bei 2 BA und 1 Rohrskimmer kann der eventuell an seine Grenzen kommen mit mehr notwendiger Pumpleistung.
Das kann durchaus auch mit dem PP35 so passieren...kein Teich ist gleich- auch viel vom Besatz und Futter abhängig.

Zukunftssicherer wäre z.B. ein gebrauchter Oase- TF. Den habe ich schon öfter in Kleinanzeigen für ca. 1500,- € gesehen.
Oder ein PP50...

Du kannst auch gleich alles im Schwerkraftfilterkeller planen, einbauen, erst gepumpt betreiben und später  auf Schwerkraft den Teich umbauen. Pumpe oder LH dann hinter TF und vor Biokammer.


----------



## koiteich1 (7. März 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zukunftssicherer wäre z.B. ein gebrauchter Oase- TF



Torsten das musst du mir aber jetzt mal erklären warum du den Oase dem PP35 vorziehen würdest??
Ich finde als noch das der PP35 für 25m³ ausreichend ist.zumal ein Bekannter solch eine Zusammensätzung hat.
Er hat 24m³ mit 17 Koi (wären mir 5 Zuviel) und seit 11/2 Jahren den PP35 drann.
Sicher spült der im Sommer bei sehr guter Fütterung etwas mehr aber der Dreck soll ja auch raus.
Bis jetzt hat er noch keine Probs gehabt mit dem teil.


----------



## homer_killer (9. März 2017)

Habe mal das Web abgesucht aber keinen Vertrieb für den PP 35 hier in der Region Köln/Bonn/Koblenz gefunden.
Würde ungerne ohne Besichtigung oder Kontakt einfach so was teures im Web bestellen ...


----------



## koiteich1 (9. März 2017)

Kann dir zwar kein direkten Händler in deiner Nähe sagen aber solltest du mal im raum Darmstadt-Bensheim unterwegs sein
kannst du dir gerne mal meinen PP50 anschauen.
Habe meinen auch bestellt ohne Bauchschmerzen.
Bis jetzt habe ich auch noch nichts negatives über die PP Trommler gelesen.
Sollte an den Teilen irgendwas schlecht sein würde das rum gehen wie ein Lauffeuer bei der Stückzahl die da im Umlauf sind.


----------



## homer_killer (9. März 2017)

danke für das Angebot aber Darmstadt ist mir gerade ein wenig zu weit weg


----------



## tosa (9. März 2017)

homer_killer schrieb:


> Habe mal das Web abgesucht aber keinen Vertrieb für den PP 35 hier in der Region Köln/Bonn/Koblenz gefunden.
> Würde ungerne ohne Besichtigung oder Kontakt einfach so was teures im Web bestellen ...



http://www.mein-schoener-teich.com

der hat auch gerade was im Angebot


----------



## homer_killer (10. März 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> http://www.mein-schoener-teich.com
> 
> der hat auch gerade was im Angebot



Danke für den Link, aber ich kann auf der HP keine Preise finden.

VG
Sven


----------



## trampelkraut (10. März 2017)

Ich schon! 

Klicke mal oben auf Teichartikel, und dann links auf PP Trommelfilter. Anschließend  ganz nach unten scrollen.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2017)

Ich kann die Preise sehen..

Auf der Homepage rechts unten......
und dann kommen die Angebote auf ebaykleinanzeigen. Da erspart sich jemand die Shop-Software.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...mmelfilter-koiteich-filter/208308264-138-1905

und Preise für alle Varianten.

Diff. zwischen PP35 und PP50 sind 700,-€...

Auf der Homepage links oben stehen Telefonnummern...


----------



## homer_killer (10. März 2017)

Cool - danke - damit ist meine Budgetplanung dann wohl dahin


----------



## Teich4You (10. März 2017)

Ich möchte noch eine Sache anmerken.
In einem anderen Forum betreibt auch jemand einen Trommelfilter der für ein mehrfaches des Teichvolumens ausgelegt ist.
Dadurch spült das Gerät natürlich wesentlich seltener.
Und er hat selber berichtet, dass seine Spülrinne bei einer händischen Reinigung an die 15 Liter Schmodder beinhaltet hat.

Ich finde das durch zu groß dimensionierte Vorfilter der Sinn der automatischen Abreinung ein wenig verloren geht.
Der Schmutz bleibt länger im System und kann in Lösung gehen.
Aber das ist doch einer der Hauptvorteile für die Filter, dass sie den Dreck zügig aus dem System befördern.
Gerade bei Fischteichen.

Reserve finde ich auch immer gut, aber ich würde für 25.000l z.B. keinen PP 50 nehmen.
Außer man befeuert ihn auch mit 40-45.000 Liter!


----------



## homer_killer (10. März 2017)

Ich tendiere auch immer noch zum PP 35  der bei dem Shop das gleiche kostet wie überall anders auch


----------



## ThorstenC (10. März 2017)

Du kannst ja auch nach gebrauchten TF Ausschau halten...da ist aber immer etwas Vorsicht ratsam...manche Modelle haben bauartbedingte Schwachstellen- Vor und Nachteile- zu ersetzende Verschleißteile.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-trommelfilter/k0

Der Oase- TF hat ein sehr dickes Gehäuse und ist sehr leise... in Kleinanzeigen ist zur Zeit nur eine Komplettanlage drin....
Bei Oase- TF gab es Nachbesserungen- irgendwas mit den Lagerrollen etc....

Die Qual der Wahl- ich hatte es mit dem Umbau meiner Filteranlage auf TF leichter bei der Familie:
Schuld waren meine Mädels- die haben die Fische gekauft...

Ach- übrigens spült mein TF im Sommer manchmal nur alle 3h....und trotzdem ist meine Spülrinne sauber. Das kann durchaus an meiner Eigenbau- Spülrinne oder anderen Faktoren wie z.B. Spülwassermenge etc. und wenig anfallenden Schmutz/ wenig Fisch liegen.

Man kann auch eine Rinnenspülung einbauen, Intensivreinigung per Steuerung...
Dass in den Spülrinnen manchmal etwas Schmodder liegen bleibt, ist bekannt.
Vor allem bei wenig Spülwasser- abhängig von Düsen, Anzahl und Spülpumpe...

Speziell bei Leuten mit Spaß am Basteln und Sparen....Luftheberpumpen..ist ein Filter mit etwas mehr Siebfläche und am TF geringer eingestelltem Diff.- Druck zum Spülen sinnvoll.

Dann stimmen ggf. auch die Spülabstände wieder für die Lösungstheoretiker.
-----------
Preise in Shops- die müssen sich natürlich etwas an "die Preispolitik" der Hersteller orientieren.
Nettes Verhandlungsgeschick- und man kann ggf. notwendiges Zubehör etwas günstiger dazu erwerben- Spülpumpen etc..


----------



## Alfii147 (10. März 2017)

Frage doch mal im Koi-Forum nach, dort haben die Händler bestimmt einen guten Preis für dich, eventuell auch was gebrauchtes in Aussicht. Und die Beratung gibts inklusive!


----------



## tosa (10. März 2017)

homer_killer schrieb:


> Cool - danke - damit ist meine Budgetplanung dann wohl dahin



der hat auch irgendwie ein Angebot mit einem kompletten TF von PP inkl. Biokammer. Mußt ihn einfach mal anrufen!


----------



## Alfii147 (10. März 2017)

Siehe hier: http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic46766.html
Fragen kostet nichts!


----------



## keulekruse (11. März 2017)

Sven , pumpst Du denn auch 25tsd die Std.?
Habe mir den AquaForte ATF1 jetzt bestellt. 200 billiger als die überall angeboten werden. Vielleicht langt das ja doch.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## homer_killer (12. März 2017)

bestimmt ist es deutlich weniger - ich tippe mal so auf 15000 Liter die effektiv ankommen. Wo gibt es denn den ATF1 billiger? Gerne auch pe PN


----------



## keulekruse (12. März 2017)

Die 15 habe ich auch, was ist PN?



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## keulekruse (12. März 2017)

Sven komm mal auf keulekruse@web.de


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## homer_killer (13. März 2017)

keulekruse schrieb:


> Sven komm mal auf keulekruse@web.de
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk



Ähhhm - meinst du ich soll dir eine Mail schreiben?


----------



## keulekruse (13. März 2017)

Ja,
LG
Peter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## siegbert (16. März 2017)

homer_killer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach meinen nicht hinreichend guten Erfahrungen mit SiFis überlege ich auf einen Trommler umzusteigen.
> Er sollte gepumpt funktionieren und für später optional auf Schwerkraft umrüstbar sein.
> ...



Hallo Sven, 

wenn du einen 25m³ großen Teich mit wie du schreibst schon einiges an Fischen und Pflanzen hast, 
solltest du vielleicht den Filter lieber ein oder zwei Nummern größer wählen. 

Neben den angegebenen Durchfluss geht es auch um die Spülzeiten und dem Ergebnis.

Würde mich auch nicht von einen günstigen Preis locken lassen, würde lieber etwas warten und mir 
gleich einen größeren Filter aus Edelstahl kaufen. Die Fische werden ja auch noch etwas wachsen.

Gruß


----------



## Teich4You (16. März 2017)

siegbert schrieb:


> Würde mich auch nicht von einen günstigen Preis locken lassen, würde lieber etwas warten und mir
> gleich einen größeren Filter aus Edelstahl kaufen. Die Fische werden ja auch noch etwas wachsen.



Welche Vorteile siehst du bei einem Filter aus Edelstahl?


----------



## ThorstenC (16. März 2017)

Egal, aus welchem Material- es kommt auf die Konstruktion und Vermeidung von Baufehlern an.
Viele Edelstahl-TF sind oft techn. ausgereifter in der Vergangenheit gewesen, als so mancher "Volkstrommler".

Das dürfte sich aber vermutlich nicht auf die PP beziehen. Die sehen ganz ordentlich aus und es kamen (noch) keine negativen Berichte in den Foren.

Einziges - kleines Manko was ich an den PP Trommlern (und vielen aus Edelstahl) sehe und von manchen Besitzern geschildert wurde:
Es ist dort fast unmöglich bis an das Ende der Schmutzrinne zu greifen, falls Laub, Algen oder Gammel sich dort sammeln sollten.
Es wäre ggf. günstiger die Rinne an sich "tiefer" zu gestalten und das freie Stück in der Einlaufkammer etwas länger zu machen.
Dann wäre der TF aber auch wieder etwas länger von der Gehäuselänge. Irgendwo wird die golden Mitte liegen.

Ein Rinnenspülung, die ggf. 1 x am Tag die Rinne etwas mehr durchspült kann da etwas helfen.
Theoretisch kann man mit einer normalen Teichpumpe und ohne viel Druck und Düsengedöns einen dicken Wasserstrahl von Aussen durch Sieb in die Rinne plätschern lassen. Das wird aber nix entfernen, was sich an der Rinnenkante "verhangen" hat.


----------

